
Massively speed up 3d printing by using holograms - RangerScience
https://all3dp.com/startup-daqri-hologram/
======
RangerScience
So basically, what's going on is that Daqri has a software-defined hologram
that you can point at resin to print the _entire object_ on one go.

What remains to be seen is the available "depth" (this paperclip is ~1mm - can
you print a 10mm object?), and whether you can print cavities without support
material (since you're printing the whole thing in one go), but that may be
the case.

